# Almost ready to start new hood build



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have most of what I need to begin making a new light fixture for my 30 G planted tank, with the exception of the bulb sockets. The ones I had planned to use are a double ended type I am used to seeing in older style medicine cabinets and ceiling fixtures, but it turns out they are somewhat obsolete. The only way I can get them, so far, will be if I buy a whole ceiling fixture and cannibalize it for the twin socket. So for 3 sockets, I'd be out over $30... for items worth, at best, two bucks. Unless Habitat for Humanity gets some used ones in, they put me on their wish list. Nice guys there. There are alternatives but they are not nearly as neat and simple as the twin sockets I want to use. Outdoor versions are available, but cost even more than the ceiling fixtures would and would have the bulbs much too low and close to the water, so they won't do.

Soon as my dang camera comes, I will take pics from start to finish, but my base is going to be a doubled section of 12 inch sonotube, cut in half, with a lengthwise door with a piano hinge for feeding and access. Plastic World had some nice mylar for the reflector & some plastic sign material for the gable ends, but the inside will have to be mechanically fastened, as sonotube has a nonstick coating on the inside that glue won't stick to. 

Guess that's cause they don't want the concrete to stick to the sonotube. But using SS bolts, with luck I should be able to shape the interior reflector into what I've read is the most useful configuration, which is said to be more of a U than a half circle. Not sure if I'll use aluminum channel or bars, or maybe wood to reinforce the top and edges, plus support the hinges and the sockets. I'll have to wait and see how sturdy it is once I fit the two layers of sonotube together. I don't think one layer will be quite stiff enough on it's own. I have some nice black coated aluminum L bracket to finish the edges which should not only look nice and neat, but provide a very stable fit on top of the tank edges.

So wish me luck.. I expect this will take awhile.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Fishfur, I just DIY'd on a stock hood and fit it with a CFL socket (<$4 from HD). I find even a 13w 6500K CFL gives way more light than the 17" fluorescent bulb. And the replacement is much cheaper. And if I ever want more light, I can just change the bulb to a 23w 6500K or even something bigger. I guess it's personal preference but I like to use and work with CFLs better than the fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I find I am getting confused with all the acronyms being used to describe light bulbs. The sort I am planning to use are the now commonplace spiral compact flourescent bulbs they sell for ordinary house lighting.. which do indeed come in 'daylight' format, between 6500 - 6700 K depending who made them, and also in a 2 or 3 wattage choices, up to 23 Watts, which is supposed to replace a 100 Watt incandescent. Is that the kind of light bulb you used ?

I've got 23 W spirals in 8 inch round aluminum clamp lamp reflectors over my 5 G tanks and the plants have really responded well to them, hence my desire to use them in the new hood also. They are much cheaper than the T5 tubes and LEDS.

But finding twin sockets is a bit of a challenge, though Westinghouse just got back to me and may have some stock left if I am lucky. Guess I'll find out. Found another US source too, but don't know if they ship here.. waiting to hear back from an inquiry.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Fishfur, okay, so we are talking about the same thing. I think they are call CFL bulbs, no? Sorry if that's the the right name for them.

I was actually at HD two days ago shopping for parts for my DIY. I'm not sure what kind of "twin socket" you are looking for. Do you mean to get two bulbs coming from the same base socket? You know what? I saw it in the HD on HW7/Woodbine, it's like a Y shape thingy. You can put two bulbs on the two upper tips, and the bottom end goes into a regular light bulb socket.

I can't believe you use a 23W CFL for a 5G tank (or you meant multiple 5G tanks?). I currently use just 1x23 CFL for my 40G tank that's cycling. I do plan to get one more for the tank but I'm debating if that one should just get a 13w. (I guess you can tell how cheap I am ;-) That's really the pros of using these bulbs. If 1x23w + 1x13w isn't enough, I can always change it to 2x23w in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I do mean to get two bulbs from the same socket.. but that Y thing won't work. I've been to HD, Rona, Cantire, some lighting stores and even what used to be Queensway Electric, nobody has them. But Westinghouse might and the US company I found just got back to me and they ship here, so I can order some that should work. They are horizontal in orientation, so the bulbs are also horizontal to the surface the sockets are wired into. The hood is only 6 inches tall, so they have to be horizontal.. anything else would have the bulbs sitting on the glass, or maybe lexan top.

Yeah, I use a 23 for one 5 G.. the reflector is clamped to what's available, so it is not very close to the water.. safer, but also spreads the light out and wastes quite a bit. These clamp lamps are handy, and not too expensive and I will likely be able to use them later for other things, but they are not an ideal shape or design to light a tank. If I ever get to live somewhere that I actually pay for utilities, perhaps I will be more conservative but for now, it works and that is really all I care about. I really don't use a great deal of power here. Appliances when needed, the tube, the computer, the microwave and one kitchen light is all that gets turned on daily, plus my light garden and tank equipment. I don't really use a ton of power. I was thinking of putting 3, even 4 twin sockets in the hood, but that's more so that I can site bulbs where they will do the most good, not so I can put six or eight bulbs in the thing. If I were to use that many, they would be much lower than 23 watts.. May still sound like a lot, but if don't put them in when I build it, it would be hell to add them later.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Why not just use 2 individual sockets? When I did my stock hood, there was enough room for another one and wiring isn't too complicated (trust me, if I can do it, ANYONE can do it). I didn't add a second one because it's a shrimp tank and one 13w for a 16G gives enough light already.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not worried about the wiring.. it is pretty simple. I want the twin sockets mainly because I think they will look neater and be easier to install in the way I have envisioned in my mind, than single sockets would be. I've seen them and they are cheap, for sure, but I don't think they would end up being as stable as the twin sockets will, especially if a bulb gets a bit sticky and some pressure has to be applied to get it started twisting when it's time to change it. Since the bulbs will be horizontally oriented, the hood itself won't be much help in terms of providing stability against pushing and twisting forces, no matter how small those forces may be. But that's the kind of thing that happens when you're using materials to make something that were not designed for the application you have in mind, like sonotube, for example. I've had this idea in my head for a long time.. so I guess also I really didn't consider the single sockets for long, since I thought the twin ones would work better. Who knew they'd be so hard to find ?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got a couple, but they are all in use (bedroom and bathroom lighting).

For used, look for bathroom/bedroom fixtures from the 60-70s with a glass shade. Habitat, or even the reuseit centre out in burlington would likely have something. Contents/estate sales may be willing to sell the fixtures too. For new or pulls from equipment I'd checkout active surplus or sayal. Sesco or hdsupply/litemore, although contractor places might be able to help you out.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah Cliff, I've tried many of those. Habitat has me on their Wish list, Sesco just does not have them, though the old Queensway Electric did, but they are gone now. Didn't think of estate sales.. though if the house is for sale, typically light fixtures are considered part of the house and go with it when it's sold. Might get lucky with a renovator, perhaps, if I knew any. sigh. Where is Active Surplus and Sayal ? I don't often get out Burlington way, but if I do, I'll check that Reuseit place. Thanks.. I am hoping to hear back from Westinghouse, they were trying to find me a local distributor so I could order some old stock they still have around, but I'd guess they are having problems finding one that's anywhere near me.

I'm also looking for fans to put in this thing.. already had the tank go over 80F with the heat the other day, so fans are going to be essential for the summer.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> Where is Active Surplus and Sayal ?


The original active surplus is on queen near spadina (now on the 2nd floor) and there is a 2nd location on Steeles in between islington and weston.
http://www.activesurplus.com/

There are multiple sayal locations, I've frequented the one at matheson/dixie.
http://www.sayal.com/zinc/index.asp


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you very much. I will check that active surplus place next time I'm on the way home from Markham, it's pretty much on the way. I am not far from Dixie/Matheson, so I can check that other one easily. Appreciate the info !


----------

